# Cavs @ Nets | Game #23 | 12/14/2007



## remy23

_*Game 23*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(10-12) @* *New Jersey Nets** (9-13)*

_*Friday, December 14, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio/*WUAB*, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Izod Center*, East Rutherford, New Jersey










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> LeBron James is back, and apparently, so are the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Cleveland's star should be back in the starting lineup for the first time in seven games on Friday when the Cavaliers visit the struggling New Jersey Nets.
> 
> James missed five games with what the team described as a sprained left index finger, but returned on Tuesday and helped the Cavaliers (10-12) beat Indiana 118-105 and end a six-game losing streak. The NBA's leading scorer - averaging 29.9 points per game - came off the bench for the first time in 333 career regular-season games.
> 
> "That was one and done for me," said James, who had 17 points in 22 minutes while playing with a padded, protective glove on his hand. "I will not be coming off the bench anymore."
> 
> James entered the game along with Larry Hughes - playing for the second time since missing 11 games with a bruised leg - and Anderson Varejao, who was making his season debut after ending a contract holdout last week by signing a three-year, $17 million contract. James said he requested to be brought off the bench to help mute a negative reaction to Varejao's season debut from the home fans.
> 
> "I thought it would raise the intensity of the fans, having me, Larry and Andy come in at the same time - and it worked," James said. "I thought by coming in with Andy it might stop some of the boos Andy might get, just protecting my teammates."
> 
> James certainly gave the Cavaliers a spark, but he wasn't the only one. Hughes scored a season-high 36 points in just 26 minutes - the most points by a Cleveland reserve since Phil Hubbard had 37 in 1984.
> 
> Hughes had 22 points in his first game back, a 96-93 loss at Charlotte on Saturday.
> 
> "I've been catching a rhythm and have had the opportunity to play off of the ball more," Hughes told the Cavs' official Web site. "I think that works better for what I like to do."
> 
> With James, Hughes and Varejao back together, Cleveland set season highs in points, field goal percentage (55), points in a half (65) and bench points (74). The Cavaliers had averaged just 80.7 points and were outscored by an average of more than 16 points during their losing streak.
> 
> "It was a good feeling," James said. "You go through a stretch when you're losing games and people were looking at us like we're not a good team. We knew once we got our guys back that it would be a totally different story.
> 
> "We back now."
> 
> Cleveland's only home loss during its six-game slide was a 100-79 defeat to the Nets (9-13). Richard Jefferson scored 36 points for New Jersey, which has won nine of 10 against the Cavaliers at home, but just two of the last six meetings overall in the series.
> 
> The Cavaliers also beat the Nets in six games in the second round of last season's playoffs en route to the Eastern Conference title.
> 
> New Jersey suffered its fourth straight loss Tuesday, falling 91-82 to the Los Angeles Clippers. Richard Jefferson led the Nets with 21 points but was 6-for-21 from the field as the team shot just 32 percent - its second-worst shooting night of the season.
> 
> "This is a veteran ballclub and we've just got to stay together," said point guard Jason Kidd, who had 11 points, 10 rebounds and 11 assists for his 93rd career triple double and sixth this season. "Fits have already been thrown. We're trying to find a way, trying to find anything to get us going in the right direction."


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I got $30 on it - Cavaviers (-4) ... Keep it going Larry and I might just change my name again.. Marshall for retirement?


----------



## Brandname

I'm pretty excited about this game. I don't mind listening to YES either, they're generally very good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> I'm pretty excited about this game. I don't mind listening to YES either, they're generally very good.


Hughes still coming off the bench!


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes still coming off the bench!


Yeah, and I don't think that's going to change any time soon.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gooden blows his rotation defensively as usual


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

GREAT pass by Z!


----------



## Brandname

Why don't we take advantage of Z's passing ability again? Guy has great touch on some of his passes, and he's really pretty good in the high post.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Oh come on, LBJ is hacked no call but Jefferson gets a touch foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

WTF is this bias with reffing LBJ, I'm so tired of it. 

Call the damn foul - they always wait to see if he makes the shot first


----------



## Brandname

Great defense by Lebron there. His shot's off early, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ being aggressive going to the rim - has to be careful as he already has 1 foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nets have zero confidence - LBJ smells it and goes for the kill! LOVE IT!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

:biggrin: @ Boone Sprite Commercial Dunk att.


----------



## Brandname

lol, think this will cause Kidd to demand a trade to CLE?


----------



## futuristxen

So this is what it's like to play against a team that can't shoot? I LIKE!


----------



## Brandname

It's amazing how the lack of confidence the Nets have is just tangible out there.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> So this is what it's like to play against a team that can't shoot? I LIKE!


Yes, this is what it's been like to play the Cavaliers over the past 5 seasons.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL SWEET by LBJ

Just think this same Nets team beat us by like 20 without LBJ


----------



## Brandname

How the heck did he finish that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Hughes + AV off the bench is nice


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

That is an athletic group - Gibson,Bron,Larry,Drew,Andy ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Uggh sloppy play. 

Should try to post up LBJ the next few possessions


----------



## Brandname

ugh. Timeout.


----------



## Brandname

Bron can't buy a foul.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, Andy rolls in the jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We look out of synch 

Need to finish the qtr strong


----------



## Brandname

This is just an irritating game for some reason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man out of nowhere the Nets just woke up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets have 3 people camping in the lane waiting for Lebron. Call the defensive 3 secs!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I haven't been able to see many games this year but is Ira Newble a better Power Forward than Marshall? 

Assuming we get the same Marshall as last year?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow the Nets are getting ALL the calls this qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets are playing like a 3-2 zone that's completely thrown off our offense.

Mike Brown will have to adjust

GREAT OPEN PLAY BY Hughes to Newble!


----------



## Brandname

Wow, what a way to end the quarter. Who says we didn't miss Andy?


----------



## remy23

Newble with the And-1. LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I haven't been able to see many games this year but is Ira Newble a better Power Forward than Marshall?
> 
> Assuming we get the same Marshall as last year?


Newble has been really good this year, better than Marshall for the most part.

Ocassionally Marshall would block shots or get hot from outside, but Newble has been a solid contributor. He has his legs back


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Newble has been really good this year, better than Marshall for the most part.
> 
> Ocassionally Marshall would block shots or get hot from outside, but Newble has been a solid contributor. He has his legs back


Its funny he was our free agent big sign on Lebrons rookie year with Kevin Ollie. He was starting as our shooting guard, now we want him to be our power forward. lol


----------



## futuristxen

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I haven't been able to see many games this year but is Ira Newble a better Power Forward than Marshall?
> 
> Assuming we get the same Marshall as last year?


I think he is. He's bulked up so much he can take a lot of NBA 4's. And he hits that spot up 3 about as often as Marshall, but he's better at running the floor than Marshall.

Not a bad first quarter, but very disjointed. We couldn't get a rhythm going. Lebron doing a good job on Jefferson. But putting Hughes in on Carter cost us. But there wasn't really another option without putting Hughes at point, which he apparently hates.


----------



## Brandname

And Anderson draws his first charge of the year!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shannon Brown was completely lost on that defensive set

AV draws his first charge!


----------



## Brandname

Ugh, our offense looks terrible with Lebron out. We need to figure out a way to get Larry free.


----------



## Brandname

Jesus christ. If Lebron isn't the MVP of this league, then MVP has no meaning.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game is really frenetic

The Nets are just all over the place - like Brandname said annoying game to watch


----------



## Brandname

Ohh, the lethal Snow-Jones combo. Unleashed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Sean Williams kid for NJ look solid...


----------



## Brandname

Jesus H. Christ. So stupid.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Time for Lebron to come back again...


----------



## Brandname

Wow, they did not want to call that foul for Z until they absolutely had to.


----------



## Brandname

Our team is so confused by zone defenses. Hahaha.


----------



## futuristxen

Illgauskas can't beat Shawne Williams in a foot race. Might reconsider having him show so hard on the pick and rolls as long as he's matched up with what amounts to a long small forward.


----------



## futuristxen

He's being passive again.


----------



## futuristxen

Larry Hughes didn't show up for tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Boy - Betting the under on this game would have been a smart move.

Has Devin Brown found his way to the Mike Brown dog house?


----------



## Brandname

Z is getting abused out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think we need to put LBJ on VC to slow him down


----------



## Brandname

Z is constantly finding himself out at the 3 point line on defense. We need to figure out how to prevent that, and quick.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL what a dumb play by Darrel Armstrong 

We still look out of synch on offense but when Lebron is on the floor we are just so much better


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Big Z going for a triple double? lol

Larry really likes these 23 foot shots - blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nachbar traveled


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

AV playing very well tonight :clap:


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nachbar traveled


I was just going to say that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron on VC now defensively - like the adjustment 

Now the Nets immediately attack Sasha..damn it


----------



## Brandname

And immediately they go to RJ, lol.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D. Gib $


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Sasha started and re-entered the game and has recorded not one stat - point,reb,assist,foul,turnover...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Nets packed in zone defense allows them to play a smaller team. 

Unless we get some good outside shooting tonight from Pavs/Boobie/Larry it's gonna be tough to pull this one out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Boobie draws the foul shooting the 3

We really need him out there to get the Nets out of this zone


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Vince Carter playing really well..

WOW amazing pass by Lebron JEEZ


----------



## Brandname

We have the most unimaginative offense in the league.


----------



## futuristxen

Did Larry get hurt again?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I Love BOOBIE!


----------



## AllEyezonTX

D. Gib $


----------



## Brandname

How many dunks have we given up so far? Nice way to end the 2nd quarter again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes still hitting! 

Cavs put up 57 pts in the 1st half despite looking pretty much horrible out there 

Slow down VC and we got this one


----------



## futuristxen

we've been closing out quarters well. That's the mark of an experienced team.


----------



## futuristxen

I think we can let Vince get his, we just need to not let them get easy dunks off of him. If we put too much energy in stopping Vince, RJ will get going.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I think we can let Vince get his, we just need to not let them get easy dunks off of him. If we put too much energy in stopping Vince, RJ will get going.


Good point. Let him keep firing jumpers, better off than giving up layups to Josh Boone


----------



## Brandname

Agreed. Vince is a very underrated passer. We can't let him give easy dunks.


----------



## Brandname

arrrr... brick brick brick


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs about to give up a 7pt lead in less than 2 mins


----------



## Brandname

We're just playing really uninspired basketball today. And Lebron's having a really tough time drawing fouls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nets are really scrappy - you can tell they are starved for a win


----------



## Brandname

jesus, don't breathe on Jefferson.


----------



## futuristxen

Nets keep getting to all of these loose balls.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man why is it that every team gets touch fouls against us like that

Lebron is bumped like Jefferson was every time down the floor. Now the Nets will parade to the line the rest of the qtr


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What the heck has happened to Pavs - he looks really awful out there 

LOL @ Boone..


----------



## Brandname

Sasha has just been terrible.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Sasha in 13 minutes has two missed shots and two fouls - thats it


----------



## futuristxen

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Sasha has just been terrible.


It's like Hughes improves, Sasha regresses.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha cashing paychecks. Bench his *** bring in Larry


----------



## Brandname

1st team foul against the nets. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great Jason Kidd slams into Lebron....damn it Lebron limping badly


----------



## Brandname

Didn't look that bad. He'll be fine.


----------



## futuristxen

Looks like Lebron got a knee in the thigh.
How does Jefferson have 20 points? It seems like he's only made a handful of shots.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Looks like Lebron got a knee in the thigh.
> How does Jefferson have 20 points? It seems like he's only made a handful of shots.


Lots of FTs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow that was over the back - give me a break


----------



## Brandname

Only at home does Williams get that jump ball call.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

What the hell just happened in that 1 minute... turnover - travel - turnover - turnover Nets layup - timeout?

yuck!

dont blow my bet here Cavaliers.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice screen by Magloire on that play there

The Andy/Z frontline has played pretty well tonight


----------



## Brandname

I seriously think they could murder Lebron in there and he wouldn't get a foul call. This is absurd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How is it that Jefferson gets more respect from the refs than LBJ?


----------



## Brandname

Meh, these refs can kiss my ***.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It feels like 80% of the Nets baskets tonights are off loose balls and FT's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on now, Lebron gets that same contact every drive


----------



## SamTheMan67

vince carters ****ing terrible hes so old and slow


----------



## Brandname

Finally a CALL!!! YAY!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67

thats how you drive like a man vince


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That's only LBJ's 2nd FT 

Magloire trying to get into it with AV, last time he tried starting stuff with Dwayne Jones

Uggh why is LBJ shooting the tech


----------



## Brandname

How could they think there was a T on AV too?


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think Lebron's right right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmmm Mike Brown subs in Snow for Lebron....this could get ugly

Right now we have Snow/Hughes/Newble/AV/DJ...yeah gonna be tough to score


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That's only LBJ's 2nd FT
> 
> Magloire trying to get into it with AV, last time he tried starting stuff with Dwayne Jones
> 
> Uggh why is LBJ shooting the tech


lol I actually think he might have been our best FT shooter out there.


----------



## Brandname

Lebron isn't wearing his glove....


----------



## Brandname

It makes no sense to take Lebron out at the end of the quarter there. I don't know, give him a rest at the beginning of the quarter or something.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We blew a 7pt lead that qtr. 

Gonna need a huge 4th to win this from LBJ but he looks a little out of it - hopefully that knee Kidd gave him is not serious.


----------



## Brandname

It would be awesome if they'd give us a call or two in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Brandname

And here with go with the terrible offensive team again. Mike Brown is being an idiot again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Mike Brown playing Snow/DJ/Newble all at the same time with AV/Hughes???

That is a horrible offensive lineup


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Mike Brown playing Snow/DJ/Newble all at the same time with AV/Hughes???
> 
> That is a horrible offensive lineup


Seriously.

a 5th grader could figure that out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown is so stupid with his lineups sometimes. He just randomly throws people out there


----------



## Brandname

Son of a *****. They get these stupid *** ticky tack calls all night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

And now we're down 6. What a surprise.

Lebron will be back in to save Mike Brown from his stupidity once again.


----------



## Brandname

Mike Brown is exactly 1/2 of a coach.


----------



## futuristxen

Every bounce and call is going their way tonight. They are just outworking the Cavs for a win tonight.


----------



## Brandname

Hughes has played poorly tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Mike Brown playing Snow/DJ/Newble all at the same time with AV/Hughes???
> 
> That is a horrible offensive lineup


And defensive apparently. Why do we keep leaving the Nets bigs wide open for dunks? It's been that way all night. Someone doesn't know where they are supposed to be on defense. Several someones.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was pretty much the worst offensive team we could put on the floor. How about giving Shannon some minutes?? He avged like 15ppg in LBJ's absence now he doesn't even play. 

I'd rather see him out there than the Snow/DJ combo. Or what about Drew?? We need some offense play him instead of Newble with that group.


----------



## Brandname

Yep, every call's gonna go their way tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nets getting all the calls tonight - looked like he was out of the circle there..


----------



## SamTheMan67

how the f is that not a charge


----------



## Brandname

You've gotta be ****ting me. Carter can just fling his body into people and get the call. **** these incompetent refs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game smells like a loss.


----------



## SamTheMan67

carter is such a punk little *****


----------



## seifer0406

nice to see Hughes being Hughes again. I'm afraid that something was wrong with him the last few games.


----------



## HB

They are getting calls because they are being aggressive


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yeah Thats Not A Shooting Foul Because U Jumped After


----------



## Brandname

We can't buy a ****ing call tonight! What the **** is this?! Mike Brown needs to get a T.


----------



## SamTheMan67

HOw is that not a foul on larry??


----------



## SamTheMan67

god damn lebron is good


----------



## seifer0406

It sure is nice to have Varejao back though. I wouldn't be surprised if someone pays 8 mil a year for him. A great rebounder like him is quite rare.


----------



## SamTheMan67

What The ****


----------



## Brandname

Bailed out again.


----------



## SamTheMan67

that wasnt a travel?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HUGE shot by LBJ

He is turning it on. Have a chance if we can get a stop out of the timeout 

Have to be careful Lawrence Frank is good at drawing up plays


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron is so good i dont know what to say


----------



## HB

Ummm he just grabbed Boki by the waist thats a foul


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Ummm he just grabbed Boki by the waist thats a foul


It hasn't been if the Nets have been doing it tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67

"boki" is terrible


----------



## futuristxen

We can't get a single loose ball tonight. And I think Lebron got a bad bruise on his knee. When do we play next? If it's soon I wouldn't be suprised if he sits another game or two.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> We can't get a single loose ball tonight. And I think Lebron got a bad bruise on his knee. When do we play next? If it's soon I wouldn't be suprised if he sits another game or two.


We play tomorrow I believe unfortunately 

He looks fine out there to me right now though


----------



## Brandname

We can't be deterred though. We aren't going to win unless we keep going to the basket.


----------



## futuristxen

This would be a heartbreaking loss for the Nets tonight if they somehow blow it. Just because it's clear they really want this one. They are trying really hard.


----------



## Brandname

We can't be having Z shoot 23 footers.


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron just abused rj on defense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron TAKING OVER!


----------



## Brandname

Well we're hanging in there at least.


----------



## Brandname

Carter is flopping all over the place there. Hahaha


----------



## SamTheMan67

omg lebron is nuts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

GOD I hate VC and his floppping

What a loser


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why even bother bringing Z all the way out on Carter, just stupid cause he will flop around looking for a foul


----------



## HB

Why is Bron so good


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn lebron wanted another 3


----------



## HB

Benedict_Boozer said:


> GOD I hate VC and his floppping
> 
> What a loser


:laugh: how does VC flop? Does Varejao still play for the Cavs?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Good passing need these 2 FT's from Drew.


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> :laugh: how does VC flop? Does Varejao still play for the Cavs?


Now we all now AV flops. But are you really arguing that Vince doesn't? You did just see that play on Z, right? Let's be real here...


----------



## HB

He does exaggerate contact to be honest


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HB said:


> :laugh: how does VC flop? Does Varejao still play for the Cavs?


Every time he comes around a pick he flails his body out Chauncey Billups style trying to draw fouls. It's pretty impossible not to see it 

Look at what he did on that 3pt shot play he made, even your announcers admitted VC was initiating the contact


----------



## Pioneer10

It's amazing how Carter's head suddenly jerks back on every single drive: it's comical.


I finally catch a Cavs game and I haven't noticed the new and improved Hughes: just the same old missing layup and jacking up bad shots


----------



## SamTheMan67

when i see lebron just flip a switch in the 4th and hit 2 straight 3's im like how the **** is he so good


----------



## Brandname

If we win this, it will just be another instance of Lebron bailing Mike Brown's *** out again.

Dude should be mailing his paycheck to LBJ every week.


----------



## futuristxen

The thing is AV doesn't really flop. He takes the hits. He gets good position and then takes the hit. You can't say that he is often times falling before the contact. He's taking the contact. And people should respect that a little.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> It's amazing how Carter's head suddenly jerks back on every single drive: it's comical.
> 
> 
> I finally catch a Cavs game and I haven't noticed the new and improved Hughes: just the same old missing layup and jacking up bad shots


Yep. He's just been BAD tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> If we win this, it will just be another instance of Lebron bailing Mike Brown's *** out again.
> 
> Dude should be mailing his paycheck to LBJ every week.


That lineup at the end of the 3rd/start of the 4th SHOULD cost us the game.

If we overcome it that's 100% Lebron.

Speaking of which why sub Newble in for Z??


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> *The thing is AV doesn't really flop. He takes the hits.* He gets good position and then takes the hit. You can't say that he is often times falling before the contact. He's taking the contact. And people should respect that a little.


Well he does both.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Oh I see...hack a Boone

LOL what the heck why just give up FT's


----------



## SamTheMan67

LMAO hack a boone


----------



## Brandname

Meh, I don't like the Hack-a-Boone. ugh, lame.


----------



## seifer0406

lol, hack-a-boone


----------



## futuristxen

Butcher Boone!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nets triple teaming Lebron

I don't like this foul Boone strategy. We were only down 2 pts with momentum WHY FOUL

MIKE B. is COSTING US THIS GAME


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin Larry Hughes


----------



## SamTheMan67

this is wierd lol


----------



## Brandname

Aren't we supposed to be a tough, defensive team? If we can't rely on getting stops, we're not a finals team. Weak.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin Larry Hughes


He could have hit Z open for a dunk, too. Just bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown just gave up 2pts for no reason. SO STUPID


----------



## Brandname

WEAK call! Jesus christ, this is awful.


----------



## futuristxen

This is dumb. How about we just get a stop?


----------



## Pioneer10

Speaking of flopping: looks like the Nets are bordering on matching the Pistons in tem flopping


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man this might be the most annoying game I've ever seen Mike B. coach. 

What is he doing??


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow if that isnt a flop


----------



## futuristxen

Mike Brown just cost us the game. BRILLIANT. Who taught him this? It wasn't Greg Popovich!


----------



## HB

That was a bad call. It was no offensive foul


----------



## seifer0406

Mike Brown is really retarded. Doing something like this killed the rhythm for the Cavs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What are we doing in these last few mins??? What a collapse.


----------



## Brandname

I can never settle on whether I want Mike Brown coaching this team or not. He's not always a bad coach, but I don't think he's a championship-caliber coach.


----------



## SamTheMan67

carters so slow


----------



## Pioneer10

What the hell have we been doing the end of this game:
Hack a Boone
No using Z
Dumb 3 point jumpers

Ugghh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What a waste of a Fri night watching this crap from Mike Brown.

Lebron is one fire and we have momentum only DOWN 2 and he randomly decides to give the Nets free points on the line. WHY? What does that say to the team about their ability to get stops?

Ridiculous


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Remember when you were pronouncing Larry Hughes the king of the jungle ;-)


----------



## Brandname

Overall, our team really mailed this one in.


----------



## HB

Why are you guys against the Hack-a-boone?

Boone is a terrible FT shooter and our dumb coach wont take him out


----------



## Pioneer10

This was a totally winnable game: exactly like ones last years we lost. The connection: Larry Hughes sucking


----------



## futuristxen

I mean what does this say to our defense to do hack a boone? Just incredible.


----------



## Brandname

Travel? Really? I thought he got rid of the ball. Well, like I said, every close call...


----------



## futuristxen

HB said:


> Why are you guys against the Hack-a-boone?


Because our defense is good enough that we should be trying to keep the Nets from scoring at all. Not split free throws!


----------



## SamTheMan67

ok and rj just didnt do the same thing that FUKCING hughes just did?


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Why are you guys against the Hack-a-boone?
> 
> Boone is a terrible FT shooter and our dumb coach wont take him out


edit - misread your post.


----------



## seifer0406

game over.


----------



## Pioneer10

HB said:


> Why are you guys against the Hack-a-boone?
> 
> Boone is a terrible FT shooter and our dumb coach wont take him out


Chances are Boone will hit one. The strategy works IF you're making shots otherwise you're just giving up free points


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pathetic loss.

Hughes missing 20 shots like tonight is as good as a turnover. Just sloppy

Worst loss of the season by far


----------



## SamTheMan67

this is a bs game bs calls bs nets team


----------



## HB

Gotcha! 

I do think the Nets were really lucky to win this


----------



## Brandname

hmm... maybe we should have tried to trade Hughes, haha. He's back to his effeminate self.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> hmm... maybe we should have tried to trade Hughes, haha. He's back to his effeminate self.


He did take a fall in the 1st half. It's possible he's hurt again


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Pathetic loss.
> 
> Hughes missing 20 shots like tonight is as good as a turnover. Just sloppy
> 
> Worst loss of the season by far


Like I was saying it's like a lot of losses from last year: Hughes shot selection and overall suckitude don't mix well when Brown tries to be imaginitive as well 

Bad loss: tottally winnable


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol hughes was 4-9 at halftime he just hasnt shot well this half


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He did take a fall in the 1st half. It's possible he's hurt again


I honestly think I would murder someone.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He did take a fall in the 1st half. It's possible he's hurt again


They said he got up hobbling. I expect Mr. Glass will need to go back on the injured list after this game. See ya in February Larry!

Plus I think he lost weight over the course of the week. Maybe he stopped the juice and got the flu? Looked anemic again tonight.

And ever since Lebron collided with Kidd he's been moving a step slower around the court. Almost certain we'll be reading about a knee contusion after the game.


----------



## Brandname

SamTheMan67 said:


> lol hughes was 4-9 at halftime he just hasnt shot well this half


But he HAS shot. And that's the problem. That's all he's done.

He's 0-6 in this half, he has 0 rebounds and 1 assist. He's -16 tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

I still can't believe we went hack a boone down by only 2 points. LOL that's pretty pathetic especially when we just had come back from what 9 down. Uggh what a terrible way to finish a game.

Also why the hell did we not go back to Z in the fourth?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Thanks Mike Brown. 

The Nets last 2 wins have come against us. Pretty embarrasing


----------



## Brandname

I love being the team to end losing streaks!

Seriously, the team didn't play with much heart tonight, and you could see it coming since the last win. They thought they could just come out and shoot jumpers all night and win. As it turns out, we suck when we do that and we gave up a big lead. They deserved to lose this game.


----------



## SamTheMan67

i just lost 5 dollars in a bet on this game. the nets are atrocious how the **** we could lose to them is beyond me


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> I still can't believe we went hack a boone down by only 2 points. LOL that's pretty pathetic especially when we just had come back from what 9 down. Uggh what a terrible way to finish a game.
> 
> Also why the hell did we not go back to Z in the fourth?


Mike Brown took him out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> But he HAS shot. And that's the problem. That's all he's done.
> 
> He's 0-6 in this half, he has 0 rebounds and 1 assist. He's -16 tonight.


Because he wants to play "SG", which in his mind means he can jack up shots


----------



## Brandname

Seriously, though. I feel like going to the hack-a-Boone strategy was more symbolic for this team of anything.

It's just the hallmark of a mentally weak team to not have faith that you can get stops at the end of a game. I'm very disappointed in Mike Brown right now, for just about every aspect of his coaching tonight.


----------



## Brandname

The other thing that Hack-A-Boone did was prevent us from getting any easy transition buckets down the stretch. When you make stops, you can run off misses and get baskets before the defense is set. In this case, they were able to set up their defense exactly how they wanted and we ended up jacking up 3 pointers at the end of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10

One last thing: what happened to our drive and kick offense: just a lot of jumpers out there.

This to me really goes back in part to not using Z enough. With Gibson and Z out there, Lebron is extremely comfortable running a play where he knows a big goal is to get those guys jumpshots. W/o Z in there to complement Lebron it doesn't work as well even when you are not using Z in the post.


----------

